# How long does it take to deposit a Dik week?



## janej (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,

I am waiting for a Dik week to show up on my RCI system.  I got the confirmation from the resort already.  I plan to get two weeks at the same time in the same resort.  I don't want to get my first week, then find out my new week does not pull the same.

How long does it take for a SA week to be deposited?  days or weeks?

Thanks a lot for your help,

Jane


----------



## tedk (Feb 7, 2008)

I have paid my levy emailed RCI  south africa and been in my account within a hour. Others have taken a day or more, just depends who you are dealing with.
ted


----------



## philemer (Feb 7, 2008)

janej said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting for a Dik week to show up on my RCI system.  I got the confirmation from the resort already.  I plan to get two weeks at the same time in the same resort.  I don't want to get my first week, then find out my new week does not pull the same.
> 
> ...



Send an email to the RCI Specialists in SA and give them all the info on your deposit and they will speed up the process for you. Email them at thespecialists@rci.com  with a CC: to thespecialists@rci.co.za (I'm not sure which is the correct addy so safer to send it to both). If you give them all the pertinent info (your name, RCI acct. #, resort name, week #, unit #, etc) and they'll have it in your acct. w/in 48 hours--usually. 

Phil


----------



## janej (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the information.  I sent the emails.  Nothing bounced back yet.  I am glad I asked.  I assumed it would take at least days to process the deposit from SA.  Glad to know it can be done fast.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Feb 8, 2008)

Are you waiting for a 2008 week to deposit?


----------



## philemer (Feb 9, 2008)

janej said:


> Thanks a lot for the information.  I sent the emails.  Nothing bounced back yet.  I am glad I asked.  I assumed it would take at least days to process the deposit from SA.  Glad to know it can be done fast.



If the week is not in your RCI acct. by Sunday send another email, with all details, to Deshen.Chetty@rci.com  She/he is the one who answered me the second time I wrote & my week was deposited within the same day.


----------



## janej (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks all for the information.  I got an automatic email back from Marli Dorfling saying "I am on Maternity Leave and that I will be back at the Office on the 4th February 2008. For assistance, please e-mail thespecialists@rci.co.za."

So I am resending my email again to thespecialists@rci.co.za and copied Deshen.Chetty@rci.com.  Hopefully it will be forwarded to the right person this time.

I also called RCI to deposit.  The lady took my unit number and week number and told me it will take 7-10 days to verify with the resort.


----------

